# streege looks like a curry



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

My white friend and his girl said he look more indian then me. My bug eyes don’t look that noticeable in motion. One picture of him and he asked me is that cousin from india. I said yeah. She’s like OMG is shin looks unnatural and why is his beard patchy. I though you guys have good beard genetics 💀💀💀


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 20, 2019)

wtf did i read bro


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> wtf did i read bro


Streege gets flamed by a white foid


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Streege gets flamed by a white foid


You look much more Indian than him what are you talking about. She only agreed with you because women are very agreeable as a whole and wanted to stop talking about two men she doesn’t want.


----------



## Peachy (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You look much more Indian than him what are you talking about. She only agreed with you because women are very agreeable as a whole and wanted to stop talking about two men she doesn’t want.


Cope I asked her what she thinks about my cuz and her first reaction omg is he from indian. Stop defending you butt plug


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope I asked her what she thinks about my cuz and her first reaction omg is he from indian. Stop defending you butt plug


You’re narcissistic and 3.5PSL? Wow your life must be hard.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Sep 20, 2019)

i wish i was curry


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You’re narcissistic and 3.5PSL? Wow your life must be hard.


Cope you still haven’t show your face fagget. Show me another picture of you


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope you still haven’t show your face fagget. Show me another picture of you


you'll eat his pic with some curry you street shitta.
he mogs u to oblivion and come back. keep going with your black lady boyo.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 20, 2019)

Post his photos


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope you still haven’t show your face fagget. Show me another picture of you


Dude that’s LITERALLY ME IN MY PROFILE PICTURE. It’s so funny because you don’t believe it.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> you'll eat his pic with some curry you street shitta.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Dude that’s LITERALLY ME IN MY PROFILE PICTURE. It’s so funny because you don’t believe it.


he doesn't believe that literraly 60/100 of the whole population mogs him to hellfire, he keep coping that's why.
poor street shitta


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> he doesn't believe that literraly 60/100 of the whole population mogs him to hellfire, he keep coping that's why.
> poor street shitta


He mogs me tho facial aesthetic wise jfl


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Dude that’s LITERALLY ME IN MY PROFILE PICTURE. It’s so funny because you don’t believe it.


Thats not you. If it is post pic just like that you coping fagget


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Dude that’s LITERALLY ME IN MY PROFILE PICTURE. It’s so funny because you don’t believe it.



that's you after squint fraud and sucking cheeks in


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Thats not you. If it is post pic just like that you coping fagget


bro, stop coping, it's hard to see such a mess. i feel sorry for your pheno, although mine is not perfect : you have the worst. It is what it is.


chadpreetcel123 said:


> that's you after squint fraud and sucking cheeks in


bro i mog and so do prettyboymaxxing, titbot to hellfire tbh, no point in this


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> he doesn't believe that literraly 60/100 of the whole population mogs him to hellfire, he keep coping that's why.
> poor street shitta


Boi I live in America. I mog you i look less curry then you even the girl said. I love her first assumption of you was OMG Is he from India . You are a psl 4 sit the fuck down you fucken joker face jackel


chadpreetcel123 said:


> that's you after squint fraud and sucking cheeks in


If that was him he wouldn’t be on a autistic site like this fighting over who mogs who


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Thats not you. If it is post pic just like that you coping fagget


Lol am I triggering you? Someone comes around who finally objectively mogs you and you throw a fit like a 2 year old. Then you’re going to blame me or tell me to send another pic.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> bro, stop coping, it's hard to see such a mess. i feel sorry for your pheno, although mine is not perfect : you have the worst. It is what it is.
> 
> bro i mog and so do prettyboymaxxing, titbot to hellfire tbh, no point in this


No you don’t because you are still a virgin


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Lol am I triggering you? Someone comes around who finally objectively mogs you and you throw a fit like a 2 year old. Then you’re going to blame me or tell me to send another pic.


Yeah I have pics where I’m frauding like you two dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> that's you after squint fraud and sucking cheeks in


I’m actually not squinting in that and I’m slightly biting my cheeks. The lighting was just really good.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Boi I live in America. I mog you i look less curry then you even the girl said. I love her first assumption of you was OMG Is he from India . You are a psl 4 sit the fuck down you fucken joker face jackel


i'm happy for u boyo, hope is life, dream is life, especially in your case.

i'll tell you something : you have a north atlantid pheno, didn't you knew that ? it's insane !

you are also 7ft tall, blue eyes, predator eyes, top tier lower third, meek's zygo tier and all the stuff.

And you are not fucking an ugly black foid and fatty, but a 8 PSL stacy every day, waw, that's the blackpill


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i'm happy for u boyo, hope is life, dream is life, especially in your case.
> 
> i'll tell you something : you have a north atlantid pheno, didn't you knew that ? it's insane !
> 
> ...


Finally you came to conclusion that all I wanted you curry filled fatty


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I’m actually not squinting in that and I’m slightly biting my cheeks. The lighting was just really good.


Biting you cheeks is frauding you will never hollow cheeks like this . This pic was taken in video with the back camera


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Finally you came to conclusion that all I wanted you curry filled fatty


it is what it is.
I wish i was in your case : such a terachad life isn't it ?


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Even I mog Titbot, think about that for a second lol


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Even I mog Titbot, think about that for a second lol


You don’t mog shit . I haven’t even seen your face


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You don’t mog shit . I haven’t even seen your face


You just contradicted yourself


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You don’t mog shit . I haven’t even seen your face


nobody mogs you sir, you'r a 8 PSL for sure


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You don’t mog shit . I haven’t even seen your face


Are you actually that low iq. First you talk shit about me out of nowhere thinking I'm some other dude and now apparently you've never heard of me.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Finally you came to conclusion that all I wanted you curry filled fatty
> 
> Biting you cheeks is frauding you will never hollow cheeks like this . This pic was taken in video with the back camera


muh hallow cheeks. muh low bodyfat.

They botoh mog you to oblivion in height and face. There's no amount of halloweness that can make up for a sub 4 psl face. Shitskin narcy alert.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You just contradicted yourself


titbot and high IQ ? are you saying that he is not a 8 PSL, 7ft, 12 inch dick, 200 IQ, north atlantid, slayer ? oh come on


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> nobody mogs you sir, you'r a 8 PSL for sure





PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You just contradicted yourself


Shut up you Frauder jfl do something about that gay hair


Dope said:


> muh hallow cheeks. muh low bodyfat.
> 
> They botoh mog you to oblivion in height and face. There's no amount of halloweness that can make up for a sub 4 psl face. Shitskin narcy alert.


I mog you to


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Everyday after i wake up i thank god for not being born as a curry


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Everyday after i wake up i thank god for not being born as a curry


Just a curry arguing with a curry who doesn’t think he’s a curry


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Everyday after i wake up i thank god for not being born as a curry


 it is what it is tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Just a curry arguing with a curry who doesn’t think he’s a curry


keep fucking your black fatty, ugly, foid, and complain about beeing so ugly that you can't even dismiss them


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

😢


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


>


i see a chad here, don't you ? 8 PSL, north atlantid, 7ft slayer


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Shut up you Frauder jfl do something about that gay hair
> 
> I mog you to


You’re a 3rd string in a fat fuckbuddy’s lineup and she doesn’t even text you back when you want to talk to her. Let that sink in.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i see a chad here, don't you ? 8 PSL, north atlantid, 7ft slayer


Jfl I was making that whole shit up. Streege have you seen a tit irl besides when you were a baby


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i see a chad here, don't you ? 8 PSL, north atlantid, 7ft slayer


yeah man. Mirin the hallowed cheeks.

Jfl at this dude thinking hallowed cheeks adds to his psl. If you're below 6psl it does't matter ow halllow your cheeks are.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You’re a 3rd string in a fat fuckbuddy’s lineup and she doesn’t even text you back when you want to talk to her. Let that sink in.


bro i'm just dying of laugh rn hahahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

this ethnic faggot is so fucking ugly holy shit


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You’re a 3rd string in a fat fuckbuddy’s lineup and she doesn’t even text you back when you want to talk to her. Let that sink in.


At least I’m fucking her. Go kys you fraudmax loser you look like a hill billy bob with that hair
all of you are so delusional on what’s attractive


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> yeah man. Mirin the hallowed cheeks.
> 
> Jfl at this dude thinking hallowed cheeks adds to his psl. If you're below 6psl it does't matter ow halllow your cheeks are.



mirin that "hallaw cheek" mirin that "chin" mirin "that eye area" mirin that "height" tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> At least I’m fucking her. Go kys you fraudmax loser you look like a hill billy bob with that hair


Your hair height is 2 times the height of your skull. I’m in a location where it’s popular as well, unlike in Detroit.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> At least I’m fucking her. Go kys you fraudmax loser you look like a hill billy bob with that hair
> all of you are so delusional on what’s attractive


yes we are, that's why you are so attractive that you fuck PSL minus 1/8 ugly girls.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> mirin that "hallaw cheek" mirin that "chin" mirin "that eye area" mirin that "height" tbh.


Mirin your ghostly pasty skin did you bleach to look white . You forgot your hair


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> At least I’m fucking her. Go kys you fraudmax loser you look like a hill billy bob with that hair
> all of you are so delusional on what’s attractive


your indian, no matter how attractive you are you'll always be subhuman, i'd rope if I was you asap.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Your hair height is 2 times the height of your skull. I’m in a location where it’s popular as well, unlike in Detroit.


ah yeah i have forgotten his small skull.... hahahaha


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Mog battle titbot x streege


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Your hair height is 2 times the height of your skull. I’m in a location where it’s popular as well, unlike in Detroit.


Hillbilly bob I like to fuck my cousins that you


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Mog battle titbot x streege


both curry so it doesn't count.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> ah yeah i have forgotten his small skull.... hahahaha


I haven’t cut my hair yet to lazy to I’ll cut it tomorrow decided to keep it short on the sides and longer on top or to buzzcut


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Hillbilly bob I like to fuck my cousins that you


you'r becoming crazy tbh


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> you'r becoming crazy tbh


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> both curry so it doesn't count.


that's a lie tbh i'm not a curry, or i would have rope tbh already.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> that's a lie tbh i'm not a curry


💀💀💀💀💀curry in denial just like how the white girl said you are a curry


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Mog battle titbot x streege


No competition tbh


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> No competition tbh


Show your face you pussy


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> No competition tbh


with low bf - first time that i was in - i mog his whole progeny tbh there is no competition you'r right
@Titbot you mirin of this PSL level that you'll never reach bro ?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> with low bf - first time that i was in - i mog his whole progeny tbh there is no competition you'r right


Who writes like that. That’s how I know you from India. Curry in deniel 😜


Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 116301


Wth


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Who writes like that. That’s how I know you from India. Curry in deniel 😜
> 
> Wth


every educated human beeing.but you don't know since the only thing that you know is street shitting and shitting in your foid


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> with low bf - first time that i was in - i mog his whole progeny tbh there is no competition you'r right
> @Titbot you mirin of this PSL level that you'll never reach bro ?



Your skin color, eyebrows and hair looks like curry ngl. You look like my curry friend


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> with low bf - first time that i was in - i mog his whole progeny tbh there is no competition you'r right
> @Titbot you mirin of this PSL level that you'll never reach bro ?



You look so bad jfl you look like an


streege said:


> every educated human beeing.


you spelled human being wrong jfl you looks like the old dinosaur 80s Bollywood actors. It’s so over for you. Look at that hideous cheeks


Yoyome99 said:


> Your skin color, eyebrows and hair looks like curry ngl. You look like my curry friend


Let him be in deniel I live rent free in his head


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> both curry so it doesn't count.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You look so bad jfl you look like an
> 
> you spelled human being wrong jfl you looks like the old dinosaur 80s Bollywood actors. It’s so over for you. Look at that hideous cheeks
> 
> Let him be in deniel I live rent free in his head


i have high set cheek bones that you'll never have, keep on coping about my cheek


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> i have high set cheek bones that you'll never have, keep on coping about my cheek


If you had high set cheekbones you would hollow cheek but you don’t even in high body in certain lighting I have hollow cheeks . You have Low set cheekbones with no zygos you boneless curry


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Your skin color, eyebrows and hair looks like curry ngl. You look like my curry friend


the skin was tanned tbh, i have lighter skin but whatever i mean if a curry has this top quality hair and eyebrow it's cool for him.
You have to think like that : curry should be thankful to have my quality skin, hair, and eyebrow not the opposite.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

This is me smiling with my grandad at high bf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> If you had high set cheekbones you would hollow cheek but you don’t even in high body in certain lighting I have hollow cheeks . You have Low set cheekbones with no zygos you boneless curry


yeah i have you'r right.
I swear you want me to go to low bf, i'll mog u to the ass of shiva you'll see and come back


Titbot said:


> This is me smiling with my grandad at high bf


mirin my smile in da pic + the triple dimples ? keep on miring


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Show your face you pussy


I've shown my face here multiple times, at first I thought you mogged me but tbh I think I mog you


https://imgur.com/NIfaixq.jpg


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> yeah i have you'r right.
> I swear you want me to go to low bf, i'll mog u to the ass of shiva you'll see and come back
> 
> mirin my smile in da pic + the triple dimples ? keep on miring


That’s at high bf. dimples are a sign of high cheekbones where are your


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> My white friend and his girl said he look more indian then me. My bug eyes don’t look that noticeable in motion. One picture of him and he asked me is that cousin from india. I said yeah. She’s like OMG is shin looks unnatural and why is his beard patchy. I though you guys have good beard genetics 💀💀💀


He mogs you to oblivion. Fuck off


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I've shown my face here multiple times, at first I thought you mogged me but tbh I think I mog you
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/NIfaixq.jpg


Oh it’s the Norwood 3 baldcell you look like a goblin


MammothActuary said:


> He mogs you to oblivion. Fuck off


Cope


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Oh it’s the Norwood 3 baldcell you look like a goblin
> 
> Cope


Even with a nordwood 3 I still mog you think about how over that is for you


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Even with a nordwood 3 I still mog you think about how over that is for you





Dogs said:


> Even with a nordwood 3 I still mog you think about how over that is for you


Women want bald men dead


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> If you had high set cheekbones you would hollow cheek but you don’t even in high body in certain lighting I have hollow cheeks . You have Low set cheekbones with no zygos you boneless curry


All that doesn’t matter. All that matters is what women find attractive. You are at the bottom of the list to women and it obviously shows because your 2PSL fat fuckbuddy leaves you on read. Idk if you can even consider her a fuck”buddy” because she only uses you as a source of attention due to the fact that she ignores you when you try and reach out. And now you’re going to reply with “shut up fraud” or something childish. Point is, your IRL (and PSL) value is near the bottom of the totem poll. You can cry and yap all you want about your “hollow cheekbones” but that literally plays no effect in the women you fuck. I don’t expect a even half decent reply from you either, you might as well reply “dn read” because your attention is as low tier as your looks. You are extremely narcissistic, ugly, short, actually dumb, and non-NT. No wonder you have a “kink” for fat women. You have subconsciously accepted the fact you’re low value and it shows through your kinks.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> All that doesn’t matter. All that matters is what women find attractive. You are at the bottom of the list to women and it obviously shows because your 2PSL fat fuckbuddy leaves you on read. Idk if you can even consider her a fuck”buddy” because she only uses you as a source of attention due to the fact that she ignores you when you try and reach out. And now you’re going to reply with “shut up fraud” or something childish. Point is, your IRL (and PSL) value is near the bottom of the totem poll. You can cry and yap all you want about your “hollow cheekbones” but that literally plays no effect in the women you fuck. I don’t expect a even half decent reply from you either, you might as well reply “dn read” because your attention is as low tier as your looks. You are extremely narcissistic, ugly, short, actually dumb, and non-NT. No wonder you have a “kink” for fat women. You have subconsciously accepted the fact you’re low value and it shows through your kinks.



what an answer, we see clearly the IQ gap with our street shitta


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> This is me smiling with my grandad at high bf


It looks like you’re wearing Indian attire.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Here you go


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> It looks like you’re wearing Indian attire.


I was in India during that time for a wedding


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here you go
> 
> I was in India during that time for a wedding


EVEN like that he mogs u to the gange, so imagine....


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

tbh even if I didn't look at your face I'd know you wouldn't get puss.
You larp lays and say you mog people you clearly don't. Just your aspie rage and narcicistic behaviour in general is enough to diagnose that you're a manlet subhuman.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> tbh even if I didn't look at your face I'd know you wouldn't get puss.
> You larp lays and say you mog people you clearly don't. Just your aspie rage and narcicistic behaviour in general is enough to diagnose that you're a manlet subhuman.
> 
> I'm so sorry.


Bro look at you with your NW3 head, your shit lower third , even your beard looks shit. Where are your zygos and cheekbones . Legit sad man. You ugly af even for white standards you look like you went through 10 rounds of chemo and are battling cancer


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here you go
> 
> I was in India during that time for a wedding


Lmao so you’re clearly more Indian. Next.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> If you had high set cheekbones you would hollow cheek but you don’t even in high body in certain lighting I have hollow cheeks . You have Low set cheekbones with no zygos you boneless curry


holy fucking shit, that was the gayest sentence i think I've ever read in my entire life, fighting about your muh high set cheekbones and your zygos


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Lmao so you’re clearly more Indian. Next.


I already said I’m a Curry’s. So is your butt buddy Streege . There no fucken way he’s not a curry. His mom is lying to him she cheated with a chadpreet and made that abomination


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Bro look at you with your NW3 head, your shit lower third , even your beard looks shit. Where are your zygos and cheekbones . Legit sad man. You ugly af even for white standards you look like you went through 10 rounds of chemo and are battling cancer


you'r so low IQ to don't know that the pic is note dope but dogs ?
and just, just his eye area kill u.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

if you're ever in a situation where you're arguing with somebody about who looks more curry you should find a rope and hang, actually rock bottom trash.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Bro look at you with your NW3 head, your shit lower third , even your beard looks shit. Where are your zygos and cheekbones . Legit sad man. You ugly af even for white standards you look like you went through 10 rounds of chemo and are battling cancer


you're so autistic you managed to reply to the wrong fucking person.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> you'r so low IQ to don't know that the pic is note dope but dogs ?
> and just, just his eye area kill u.


Jfl I like I pay attention to a self delusional curry


Dope said:


> you're so autistic you managed to reply to the wrong fucking person.


Ofc I forget you are to pussy to show your face


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> if you're ever in a situation where you're arguing with somebody about who looks more curry you should find a rope and hang, actually rock bottom trash.


The funny part is @streege isn't even Indian nor does he look like a curry jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I already said I’m a Curry’s. So is your butt buddy Streege . There no fucken way he’s not a curry. His mom is lying to him she cheated with a chadpreet and made that abomination


bro you'r litteraly said :
" he look more indian then me " that's the purpose of your shitty thread don't dodge the issues.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> The funny part is @streege isn't even Indian nor does he look like a curry jfl


Yoyomone even said he does . So does the white girl keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yoyomone even said he does . So does the white girl keep coping


So yoyome and a white girl that you have no proof off right? So that's 2 people, no, 1 person you have on your side. 
How about we ask this forum which one of you looks more curry hm?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yoyomone even said he does . So does the white girl keep coping


yoyome talked about hair and eye brow, and whatever, he is a ricecel with slanting eyes, he can't make proper and comprehensive distinction, don't blame him.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> The funny part is @streege isn't even Indian nor does he look like a curry jfl


holy shit I didn't even know this, so @streege isnt indian? holy fuck titbot needs to actually rope right now


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yoyomone even said he does . So does the white girl keep coping


That moment when someone lives in your head so much that you need to ask a girl “who looks more Indian in this picture?” LMFAO


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> So yoyome and a white girl that you have no proof off right? So that's 2 people, no, 1 person you have on your side.
> How about we ask this forum which one of you looks more curry hm?


i'm ok with that asking.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> So yoyome and a white girl that you have no proof of right?
> How about we ask this forum which one of you looks more curry hm?


Go ahead bitch. You are so invested in an argument between two curries . Why don’t you suck his dick


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here you go
> 
> I was in India during that time for a wedding


Ngl this is pretty close to your looksmatch


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> holy shit I didn't even know this, so @streege isnt indian? holy fuck titbot needs to actually rope right now


i'm not. i have iranian/turkish blood mostly. not a single curry blood.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> That moment when someone lives in your head so much that you need to ask a girl “who looks more Indian in this picture?” LMFAO


Nope i put him in his place. Don’t you have to go fuck your inbreed sister


Dogs said:


> Ngl this is pretty close to your looksmatch


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Go ahead bitch. You are so invested in an argument between two curries . Why don’t you suck his dick


I'm invested? You're the dog who made like 2 threads on @streege. He's living in your mind rent free.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Go ahead bitch. You are so invested in an argument between two curries . Why don’t you suck his dick


you'r so mad you manlet gtfo


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Nope i put him in his place. Don’t you have to go fuck your inbreed sister


Have I ever told you that you’re one of the most handsome and intelligent men on this site?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

streege said:


> you'r so mad you manlet gtfo


is he also a manlet?? holy fuck it's over


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

You made a thread about me with all my replies and threads jfl go suck his dick
I’m tired of arguing with a bunch on incels I’m gonna go fuck my fat bitch and be back later on


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> is he also a manlet?? holy fuck it's over


5'4 yes and small skull, so small that his hair is 2x more massive than his skull, but don't worry because he has "mmuhh hollow cheeks".


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 20, 2019)

@streege looks Irani/middle eastern.He doesn’t look Indian at all.The first time I saw @Titbot I could tell he was Gujrati curry


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> @streege looks Irani/middle eastern. The first time I saw @Titbot I could tell he was Gujrati curry


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You made a thread about me with all my replies and threads jfl go suck his dick
> I’m tired of arguing with a bunch on incels I’m gonna go fuck my fat bitch and be back later on


i'm not sure who will fuck who, since you'r a manlet + begging for sex with a PSL2 fatty.
IMO she fucks you. But as you always say "it is what it is."


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

@Titbot how tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope


"""muhhh cope".


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope


Lol I'm about to put this on blast throughout the whole forum. You're the one coping pajeet.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

theres no way he's 5'4, my sister is 5'4 and she's the shortest out of all her friends, @streege just stop arguing with this pathetic human.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> theres no way he's 5'4, my sister is 5'4 and she's the shortest out of all her friends, @streege just stop arguing with this pathetic human.


i'll stop, i don't like attacking anybody tbh, may be he will understand that beeing mad is not the solution.
But to be fair, as far as i know he is somewhere between 5'5 and 5'6, not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> theres no way he's 5'4, my sister is 5'4 and she's the shortest out of all her friends, @streege just stop arguing with this pathetic human.


@Titbot is 5’4?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 20, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot mogs you sll you all arent people of culture and high taste


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Its over?


----------



## Angel (Sep 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Finally you came to conclusion that all I wanted you curry filled fatty
> 
> Biting you cheeks is frauding you will never hollow cheeks like this . This pic was taken in video with the back camera


Fuaarrk at the ogee curve. You’re better looking than i thought tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Jfl I was making that whole shit up. Streege have you seen a tit irl besides when you were a baby



_Sir,according to the forum rules its forbidden to mock someone here for being a virgin.

You are arrested now by the law 15829/2018 of Pensilvania._


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 21, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Titbot mogs you sll you all arent people of culture and high taste


yeah sure you need to be "people of culture and high taste" to know it.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 21, 2019)

mog battle fuel streege vs titbot?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 116301


This shit fucking slaps tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 21, 2019)

streege said:


> yoyome talked about hair and eye brow, and whatever, he is a ricecel with slanting eyes, he can't make proper and comprehensive distinction, don't blame him.


Bro i am half curry Wdym?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 21, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Bro i am half curry Wdym?


like really ? i though you were vietnamese or smth. i was kidding btw


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

A lot of autistic screeching & rage in this thread tbh, even from the smart ones.

I'm not angry, just disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 21, 2019)

streege said:


> like really ? i though you were vietnamese or smth. i was kidding btw


I live in india lol. I just told your eyebrows and hair were like curry type that's all


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 21, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I live in india lol. I just told your eyebrows and hair were like curry type that's all


yeah they are, but that's one of the sole good thing about curry tbh, so i'm fine.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I've shown my face here multiple times, *at first I thought you mogged me* but tbh I think I mog you
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/NIfaixq.jpg


bro get your hair transplant/system & leave tbh, you have SEVERE bdd


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 21, 2019)

what the fuck is this thread                             

https://looksmax.org/threads/indians-me.41907/


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 21, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> bro get your hair transplant/system & leave tbh, you have SEVERE bdd


tbh he has 6 PSL potential even rn, he has to have BDD tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> that's you after squint fraud and sucking cheeks in


@PrettyBoyMaxxing's zygos have more bone mass than some of yalls entire faces ngl


cocainecowboy said:


> what the fuck is this thread
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/indians-me.41907/



it's the 2019 adaptation hindu vs islam war.

92% on rotten tomatoes


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 21, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing's zygos have more bone mass than some of yalls entire faces ngl
> 
> 
> it's the 2019 adaptation hindu vs islam war.
> ...



@PrettyBoyMaxxing has no zygos actually. But ok


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

SirGey said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing has no zygos actually. But ok


Complete cope


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

Im curry and I feel ashamed that i'm the same race as this coping shitskin @Titbot


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

@streege you should just post the pic of you w your harem and end this thread tbh


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

@streege =bro
@Dope =bro
@Dogs =bro
@PrettyBoyMaxxing =bro
@Yoyome99 =bro


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 21, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> Complete cope



He was asking for tips on his undereye support days ago, he got lenny kravtz tier zygos.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 21, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> @streege you should just post the pic of you w your harem and end this thread tbh


i don't want to hurt him tbh, i have even worst pic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 21, 2019)

@Titbot listen, @streege mogs you to infinity and beyond.
You look like a Street curry, while streege looks like a high class middle eastern with White skin.
Literally 70-80% of this forum mogs you to death btw.
How can you be so deluded and narcy given the objective facts, is beyond my comprehension.
Perhaps you should consult an insurance company, yo get assistance on the basis of you being a low IQ retard.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 21, 2019)

eyes said:


> @Titbot listen, @streege mogs you to infinity and beyond.
> You look like a Street curry, while streege looks like a high class middle eastern with White skin.
> Literally 70-80% of this forum mogs you to death btw.
> How can you be so deluded and narcy given the objective facts, is beyond my comprehension.
> Perhaps you should consult an insurance company, yo get assistance on the basis of you being a low IQ retard.


at least i was white one time in my life, you always keeped your shitskin bro :

Mogged each year :



keep on coping you "muuuh hollow cheek"


----------



## oldcell (Sep 21, 2019)

He has a beard you have not
He mogs you

Also, i never heard girl syaed something about patchy beard they dont talk like this 

For example, Jon snow beard is 10x more patchier and no female commented


----------



## Titbot (Sep 21, 2019)

eyes said:


> @Titbot listen, @streege mogs you to infinity and beyond.
> You look like a Street curry, while streege looks like a high class middle eastern with White skin.
> Literally 70-80% of this forum mogs you to death btw.
> How can you be so deluded and narcy given the objective facts, is beyond my comprehension.
> Perhaps you should consult an insurance company, yo get assistance on the basis of you being a low IQ retard.


I’m ignoring you as well


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I’m ignoring you as well








Keep mirin for him you narcy.
He lives in your head rent free.
We all do.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 21, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> @streege =bro
> @Dope =bro
> @Dogs =bro
> @PrettyBoyMaxxing =bro
> @Yoyome99 =bro


Where am I?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Where am I?


@Mateusz74 = bro x2


----------



## Titbot (Sep 21, 2019)

streege said:


> i don't want to hurt him tbh, i have even worst pic tbh


You wait for my ascension bro I’ll mog you so bad. Looking like a terrorist is worse then a curry tbh


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You wait for my ascension bro I’ll mog you so bad. Looking like a terrorist is worse then a curry tbh


titbot titbot titbot titobrti totibtottibotitotitbo
t


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You wait for my ascension bro I’ll mog you so bad. Looking like a terrorist is worse then a curry tbh


What are you going to do to ascend?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 21, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> What are you going to do to ascend?


Keep losing bodyfat get to 8%. Later on get lowerlid retraction surgery, and double jaw surgery


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Keep losing bodyfat get to 8%. Later on get lowerlid retraction surgery, and double jaw surgery


Good luck, man
What bf% are you rn?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 21, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Good luck, man
> What bf% are you rn?
> [/QUOTE
> 14%


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

Getting below 10% is hard and cant be maintained
Dont expect anything big from 14% to 10% but give it a go anyways


----------



## Titbot (Sep 21, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Getting below 10% is hard and cant be maintained
> Dont expect anything big from 14% to 10% but give it a go anyways


I got to 10% it can be maintained if you workout


Titbot said:


> I got to 10% it can be maintained if you workout


The real changes happen once you drop below 10%!


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 21, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> A lot of autistic screeching & rage in this thread tbh, even from the smart ones.
> 
> I'm not angry, just disappointed.


>smart ones 

Boredom can crack even a genius, sir


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 21, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> >smart ones
> 
> Boredom can crack even a genius, sir


touché


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 27, 2020)

@streege this is what happens when i look up streege on google


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> @streege this is what happens when i look up streege on google


Don't bump golden autistic threads made by tit bot somehow


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Don't bump golden autistic threads made by tit bot somehow


you look nordic


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 31, 2021)




----------

